# Wanna wager me 10k points??



## EnergyFX (Dec 15, 2009)

Ok, I've got an idea to add a mini-game to our folding fun.  This is a concept so we'll see how it works out.

I wager 10k points that I can build a better hand than you.  

My current Kakao points divided by your current PPD (FahMon screen capture required) against your current Kakao points divided by my current PPD (I'll screen capture and post when you take the bet). 

PPD must be greater than zero.

Whoever can build the best 5 digit hand out of the numbers generated wins.  (Note: Decimal is irrelevant.  Each digit generated by the equation using the microsoft calculator counts.)

1=Ace High
0=10

IE:
 If your result is 2345.8392228398 then the best hand is four 2s and a 9.  Not bad.
 Perhaps I got 19897.8371233928 which would be a best hand of full house three 9s and two Aces.  I lose.

If you win I'll fold 10k points in your name.  If I win then you fold 10k points in my name.

Who wants to wager me.  First come first served.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 15, 2009)

Pretty cool idea.  My Grandpa used to do this in WW2 using the serial numbers on Army issued dollar bills, and taught me when I was a kid with real ones (much to my Grandma's dismay.)


----------



## EnergyFX (Dec 15, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> Pretty cool idea.  My Grandpa used to do this in WW2 using the serial numbers on Army issued dollar bills, and taught me when I was a kid with real ones (much to my Grandma's dismay.)



lol, yeah we used to do it with our paychecks back when I worked for IBEW.  It was always the check number plus your earnings.


----------

